# Heat Pad For Emperor Scorpioons



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm putting a emperor scorpion in a 10 gallon with about 2in of gravel and then 4in of wet peat moss. Should I put a heat pad under the tank? Will it be affected by the water on the bottom?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Why are you putting peat moss over gravel?

I would be concerned that the gravel will collect water that will stagnate and cause a dangerous mold condition in the terrarium.

Personally, I just used a thick carpet of shredded coconut coir (Bed-a-Beast), coconut cubes, and shredded oak leaves to make my scorpion substrate.

I heated it from above with heat lamps, but i guess a heat pad may work, also.


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Someone told me that if you do what I'm doing and put a pipe going down to the gravel you pour water in the pipe and then it helps with humidity.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah do what bullsnake does

I wouldent use a uth eaither


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

UTH will work just fine. I'm guessing you got the gravel on bottom idea from arachnoboards didn't you? I just use sphagum moss and Eco-Earth. I also saran wrapped part of the screen to keep heat and humidity in.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Put the UTH on the side, not below. Emps burrow and can kill themselves if they burrow too far down where the heat mat is.


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yea I got the idea from something like that. My room gets hot enough so I think I'm not gonna get one and let the top hood I got provide the heat. It's a indacesnt(spelling?) hood.


----------

